# Old school reef



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

Way less than a chicken coop and you can use your kicker to get it there and your Dewalt drill to finish the process.

Add 10 sacks of quick create at $2.75 a sack if you want it to stay put.

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/boa/5194471658.html


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Reefs can be had for much much cheaper. Getting them there in the darkness un detected is the tricky part!!!


----------



## Afishnightmare (Dec 21, 2015)

Do yall know what the penalty is if you get caught.


----------

